# Generador de precision frecuencia estandar o patron



## COSMOS2K (Sep 30, 2010)

Como algunos sabéis reparo por hobby equipos de test, osciloscopios, generadores, analizadores, frecuencímetros etc.

Algunos de los que entienden del tema saben lo que es un generador de frecuencia patrón, o generador de frecuencia estándar.

Hace años cuando la revolución industrial en electrónica estaba en plena expansión se fabricaron muchos equipos de test de gama alta, estos equipos hoy en día aun compiten con los actuales incluso con mejores características en algunos casos.

Los patrones de frecuencia "serios" de esta época como sabéis estaban basados en un oscilador de cuarzo, normalmente de 10 MHz que es la frecuencia digamos estándar que se utiliza en los laboratorios de electrónica y metrología como patrón.  Casi todos los equipos de test funcionan con esta frecuencia, aparte de tener un conector externo tipo BNC para inyectarle un patrón externo, con el fin de que en un laboratorio todos los equipos digamos "respiren" al mismo son y de esta manera la precisión en las medidas y generación de frecuencias sea la misma para todos, ya que a veces 1 Hz es importante.

Veamos un ejemplo:
Tenemos un generador de frecuencia funcionando con su oscilador patrón interno o "corazón" a 10Mhz (frecuencia estándar) y queremos generar 1000 MHz, si el oscilador interno esta oscilando a 10, 000,001Hz en la salida no tendremos los 1000, 000,000Hz, si no 1000, 000,100, como vemos este error se multiplica x100 en esta frecuencia ya que es 100 veces más alta, en distintas frecuencias es distinta, siendo en la fundamental de 1Hz como habíamos visto. Este oscilador variara con la temperatura a medida que esté funcionando aumentara la desviación, variando la frecuencia de salida consecuentemente con la tolerancia del cristal de cuarzo, esto nos deja ver la imprecisión de dicho instrumento desde que se conecta hasta que lo utilizamos, cuando sabemos esto y pensamos en ello nos da la impresión de que funciona a lámparas.

Los ingenieros de esa época después de varias investigaciones descubrieron que los cristales de cuarzo se mantenían con muchísima precisión dentro de una temperatura determinada, de ahí salieron los osciladores termostatátados u “oven oscillators”. Esto reportaba precisiones de hasta 1,5x10E-10 en algunos casos, siendo más normal encontrarlos con precisiones de 1,5X10E-9.  Estos osciladores tenían un calefactor interno formado por varios componentes que solían calentarse entre los 65º y los 90º aproximadamente con precisiones en la regulación del orden de 0,1º, y en función del cuarzo utilizado, con los años estos osciladores a estas temperaturas hacían envejecer el cuarzo de manera que hoy en día no sirve solo con reajustarlo, ya que esta digamos fuera de su tiempo de vida útil, por la cantidad de miles de horas de funcionamiento.


Estos osciladores se encuentran en la actualidad, la misma referencia, pero con componentes más modernos, son caros, digamos demasiado caros, la solución en un laboratorio es poner un estándar de rubidio y listo, pero para los que no tienen demasiados equipos o los utilizan de manera móvil o portátil el generador de rubidio esta de mas, teniendo que recurrir a otras opciones más actuales.
El circuito:
El circuito que he diseñado puede parecer sencillo y casi ya hecho, pero no es así, veámoslo.

Una imagen del circuito.






Si miráis por la RED el datasheet del FOX801BE veréis que dentro de unos márgenes es "inmune" a las variaciones de la temperatura, en la información que proporciona el fabricante pone también los márgenes de variación. Este diseño está hecho para sustituir el de un generador de RF Marconi 2022C, el original es un oscilador termostatádo muy sencillo y con una precisión de 1,5X10E-6, lo cual está bastante bien, pero hace 18 años, este oscilador hoy en día por lógica ha de sustituirse porque ya está demasiado envejecido.
Volvemos al circuito. El FOX801BE tiene 4 patillas la 1 Vc (Voltaje de control) la 2 GND (masa o negativo) la 3 Output (salida del oscilador) la 4 Vdd (tensión de alimentación, exclusivamente 3V). Si en la patilla 1 variamos la tensión entre 0 y 3 V variara la frecuencia en +- 0,5 PPM (partes por millón), este terminal ha de estar conectado a un potenciómetro externo multivuelta, con el que ajustaremos la referencia de frecuencia siguiendo unos pasos específicos que detallare a posteriori.
El oscilador como vemos funciona a 3V con lo que hemos de diseñar un regulador de tensión exento de variaciones y rizado, con unas características que estén dentro de lo que necesitamos y una precisión en la regulación que sea muy estable. En la salida de frecuencia del mismo vemos un circuito resonante a 10Mhz compuesto por C15 y L2, esto hace que las demás frecuencias sean atenuadas decenas de dB, dejando pasar o ponderando la que nos interesa, ha sido hecho así para que la etapa amplificadora se dedique en exclusiva a los 10Mhz aumentando su eficiencia ya que no ha de amplificar buena parte de los armónicos. La segunda etapa está formada por los 2 transistores BCP55 (es similar al 2N2369 pero con mejores características) en formato SMD siendo la ganancia de esta etapa formada por los dos transistores  de 20dB, la salida del oscilador FOX801BE está a -10dBm mas o menos, con esto a la salida tendremos del orden de 8 a 10dBm sin carga y unos 5 a 6dBm sobre una carga de 50 Ohmios, suficiente para la mayoría de las aplicaciones que le podemos dar. Me he fajado especialmente en los filtros, tanto en el resonante en la salida del oscilador como el de salida (Chebyshev de 3 componentes) con el fin de que la onda de salida sea lo más simétrica posible con cualquier carga a partir de los 50 Ohmios, de esta manera no tendremos problemas a la hora de ponerlo en algún aparato como puede ser frecuencímetros, generadores, osciloscopios, analizadores y en general a cualquier equipo donde la frecuencia maestra sean 10 MHz

El circuito impreso ha sido una prueba hecha a partir de la impresión en papel y transferir el tóner mediante calor a la placa de cobre, es la segunda vez que hago una prueba de este tipo, con resultados bastante buenos, no he sacado fotos del circuito impreso sin componentes pues no me fue posible, pero he aquí una de ellas con sus componentes soldados. En algunos casos las resistencias han sido utilizadas de precisión (las que tienen 4 dígitos) y algunas con cierta inmunidad a la temperatura (las de color verde) con el fin de implementar la mayor estabilidad tanto en frecuencia como en la tensión de alimentación, ya que dependiendo donde se ubique el circuito tendremos otros factores que actuaran en contra, de esta manera esta mas exento de estas variaciones.

Circuito con los componentes. Es un circuito impreso a doble cara, si bien la cara que no se ve es todo cobre con el fin de apantallar y mantener las capacidades parasitas dentro de un orden conocido.






Tanto los esquemas como la placa las he diseñado a partir del software de Abacom, concretamente el Splan 6.0 y el Sprint-Layout 5.0 que se me antojan fáciles de utilizar, aparte de tener otras funciones que los mas profesionales no tienen, son muy intuitivos y con posibilidades de comprender su funcionamiento en pocos minutos.
Los componentes utilizados son recuperados de otros aparatos, las bobinas, resistencias y  condensadores concretamente de circuitos de telefonía de Motorola, ya que estos condensadores tienen la capacidad marcada en su encapsulado, para el que no la entienda y tenga interés puedo publicar una tabla con las abreviaciones de los mismos que representan sus características.
El circuito final lo he metido en una caja estanca a las interferencias (EMI) hecha de cobre de 0,7mm y con un baño de estaño, con una tapa sujeta por cuatro tornillos rosca-chapa miniatura.

Una foto vale más que 1000 palabras (a veces).


Esta otra para que comparéis la magnitud






He puesto mucho empeño en este circuito, como podéis ver me he fajado también en las explicaciones y en general en toda su concepción, ya que no solo sirve para estas frecuencias, todo es cuestión de cambiar el oscilador maestro y ponerle el que más se adecue a nuestras exigencias. Un ejemplo seria un transmisor para modelismo, por la entrada de variación de frecuencia podemos inyectar la modulación que en este caso será en FM. En general se puede utilizar para un número de cosas muy interesante. En mi caso como ya he expuesto será el patrón de un generador de RF ya que el original se le ha ido la olla, en futuras ocasiones también servirá como sustitución para los patrones de equipos de TEST en los que estos estén demasiado envejecidos, saldrá mas barato que el original y además no necesita un "horno" para mantener la estabilidad de la frecuencia.
A petición de los interesados si es menester pondré una explicación de los generadores termostatádos, los hay de muchos tipos y precisiones, dentro por supuesto de la categoría de los de cuarzo.
Como es normal he testeado el circuito hasta el más mínimo detalle, dando unos resultados muy aceptables, además de estabilidad y simetría de la señal entregada en su salida.
Hay una razón por la que he intentado en todo momento eliminar los armónicos y que hace años me trajo por la calle de la amargura. Era un frecuencímetro HP al que a veces con el patrón conectado para su calibración y cuando le venía en gana representaba un valor distinto en el display, y sobre todo cuando calentaba debido al funcionamiento, también al encender nunca lo hacía con los mismos valores en el display, me volvió loco hasta el punto de dejarlo apartado varios meses por no saber que le ocurría, llegue a sacar el oscilador termostatádo, comprobarlo durante días de continuo, dejando el osciloscopio y el analizador grabando los eventos importantes, no ocurría nada que fuese anormal con estas pruebas, además la estabilidad en frecuencia estaba dentro de los valores normales de dicho oscilador. Descubrí el problema inyectando una señal desde el generador de RF en el terminal de entrada del oscilador original, de esta manera se mantenía en la normalidad de funcionamiento, lo deje durante días grabando los eventos y perfecto. Después de mucho escudriñar llegue a la conclusión que el circuito integrado escuadrador de la señal un 74S00, con las patillas 1 y 2 conectadas entre sí y a la señal del oscilador, tenía uno de estos terminales dañados internamente dando una baja impedancia a la señal que le llegaba, aumentando los armónicos de dicha señal y por consecuencia variando la medida en el display, por supuesto no entraba dentro de los llamados márgenes de calibración o como solemos decir el "PERFORMANCE TEST" no lo superaba.
Pongo algunas instantáneas que he hecho durante los Test a los que lo he sometido, arrojando en todos ellos unos valores por encima de los que da el oscilador a ser sustituido.

Señal en el analizador donde se ve la portadora a 10Mhz y sus armónicos muy por debajo de la zona digamos que pueda afectar las características.





Esta otra es de el Sweep donde se ven las señales tanto de la portadora original como los armónicos y donde se aprecia la intensidad de la señal en dBm (Decibelios miliwatio).





En esta se ve la potencia de la portadora exclusivamente a 10, 000,000Hz no midiendo armónicos ni señales indeseables, el medidor tiene una precisión de 0,1dB. Dando en este caso 8,6dBm.





En esta aunque no dice mucho para algunos se mide el HUM que al no ser una señal modulada nos da unos valores muy por debajo de lo normal que con señales moduladas.





En esta se ve la tensión de pico y pico-pico, así como la simetría de la señal. Me ha dado muchos problemas el sacar esta foto, que al final no se ve como yo quisiera, pido perdón por ello.






Para ir concluyendo, ya que quizás esto se parezca más a un artículo de revista que a un hilo de un foro y pensando que quizás pueda ser pesado para algunos paso a poner las imágenes del acabado final del circuito en cuestión.











Estas dos últimas son la precisión a la que estoy acostumbrado a trabajar para poder calibrar cualquier equipo con una cierta precisión y fiabilidad.






El articulo completo tiene mas imagenes, pero el motor del foro solo permite 15 de maximo.
Siento que no se pueda ver el resto.



Saludos

Lolo


----------



## J2C (Sep 30, 2010)

Cosmos2K

En el proximo mensaje puedes volver a colocar mas imagenes, el tema esta limitado a 15 imagenes por post publicado.

Me has traido recuerdos de hace 35 años donde ciertos equipos con los que trabaje llevaban la "*Famosa Camara Térmica electromecánica a 75° Celsius*" que quemaba como la gran . . . . cuando debias sacarla para cambiar el Cristal.

EXCELENTE explicación y *muy didactica* para los jovenes de la electrónica.

Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Si me lo permites puedo pasar este articulo en formato *.pdf y subirlo a este thread para que este disponible para cualquiera de los colegas del foro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2010)

COSMOS2K:


----------



## COSMOS2K (Sep 30, 2010)

Hola:

Puedes crear el PDF que dices, estaria bien, siempre que se mantenga el (c) y no se hagan cambios, salvo en los saludos y depedidas.
Si lo haces me gustaria que me lo enviases o pongas la direccion donde se pueda ver.

Saludos

Lolo


----------



## J2C (Sep 30, 2010)

Cosmos2K

Aqui te dejo el PDF.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## COSMOS2K (Oct 1, 2010)

J2C dijo:


> Cosmos2K
> Me has traido recuerdos de hace 35 años donde ciertos equipos con los que trabaje llevaban la "*Famosa Camara Térmica electromecánica a 75° Celsius*" que quemaba como la gran . . . . cuando debias sacarla para cambiar el Cristal..




No entiendo lo de Camara Termica Electromecánica no se a que te refieres exactamente con esa ultima palabra.

Por cierto esta bien el PDF, intentare subir mas imagenes, de la instalacion en el aparato en cuestion, y algunos consejos mas para distintas configuraciones.

Saludos

Lolo


----------



## J2C (Oct 1, 2010)

Cosmos2K

Puse electromecanica por que solo constaba de la resistencia calefactora y un bimetal que cumplia la función de abrir y cerrar el circuito.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## COSMOS2K (Oct 1, 2010)

Hola:

Ya me di cuenta despues de preguntar que te referias a los de termostato mecanico, perdon.


Saludos

Lolo


----------



## Cacho (Oct 1, 2010)

Cosmos, una preciosura de hilo. Sin palabras.

Y una aclaración importante: Si se te escapa algo que parece más un capítulo de libro que un post de un foro, está perfecto y nos encanta. Nos gusta leer (bueno, quizá no a todos).

Gracias por compartirlo.
Saludos.

Edit: Subí las imágenes al foro y redireccioné los links ahí, para evitar problemas con Imageshack si es que te las da de baja. Si eso es un problema, sólo avisame y revierto el cambio.
Ah, que casi me olvido, lo dejé como destacado en esta sección, que se lo merece.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Oct 2, 2010)

Hola:

Gracias Cacho me parece bien lo de subir las imagenes al foro, ya que Image Shack a veces las borra, y es una pena ver foros con hilos y los LINK a las imagenes rotos, sin posibilidad de ver lo que en su dia se queria preguntar/explicar.
Gracias ademas por ponerlo en destacado, eso da animos a crear mas tutoriales con la misma energia.

Gracias de nuevo.

Saludos

Lolo


----------



## COSMOS2K (Feb 14, 2011)

Hola:

Siempre se quedan cosas en el tintero, en este caso el BOM o lista de materiales, que considero importante para estar seguros de lo que necesitamos.

Tambien dejo el esquema de la version TTL necesaria en equipos que no admitan la version con el filtro de salida, ya que en este la salida de señal es flotante no llegando a excitar las entradas de algunos equipos por no llegar las tensiones de minimo y maximo de la onda de salida a la sensibilidad de estos circuitos.



Bild Of Material  Listado de materiales

RESISTENCIAS

R1 10K

R2 47K

R3 10K

R4 33K

R5 390 ~ 470 Ohm segun alimentacion

R6 27K

R7 68 ~ 100 Ohm segun alimentacion

R8 Entre 4,7 y 12 Ohm, pero solo en version TTL

R9 1k5

10 2k2

CONDENSADORES

CV1 Varia segun el utilizado en C1 (5~25 pF mas o menos)

C1 100pF NPO

C2,C3,C4,C7 10nF

C5,C6 330pF

C8,C9,C10,C11 100Nf

BOBINAS

L1 15 Espiras sbre diametro de 3,0mm, hilo de 0,2mm sin nucleo

L2 17 Espiras sbre diametro de 3,0mm, hilo de 0,2mm sin nucleo

SEMICONDUCTORES

VTCXO FOX801BE 10.000.000 Hz

Regulador de tension MIC5209BM (Regulador recuperado de unidades de CD/DVD)

T1,T2 BCP55 (SMD) 2N2369

Esquema version TTL



Espero les sea de utilidad

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## homebrew (Mar 7, 2011)

Hola Cosmos felicitaciones por tan completo e ilustrativo post y por supuesto por el oscilador al mejor estilo "homebrew o echo en casa"
Uno de mis frecuencimetros es un HP 5328A y este tiene el "oven oscillator" de 10 mhz que tu mencionas en el post .

Nuevamente felicitaciones y a seguir con mas post de este tipo que son muy buenos.


----------



## borja49 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hola COSMOS2K,

Necesito contactar contigo pero no puedo enviarte un privado ya que no tengo todavia 25 mensajes en este foro y por tanto no me deja.

Te agrdeceria si puedes enviarme un correo electronico a esta direccion: 





Disculpar la intromision pero es que no he visto otra manera de poder contartar.

Gracias y un saludo.

Borja


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 25, 2011)

Felicitaciones por el montaje y sobretodo por compartirlo.
Me encanta ver como se realizan los circuitos, como eligen componentes y porque y esto solo se puede explicar leyendo cosa que algunos creen que con un SMS se puede explicar algo.


Supongo que el siguiente paso sera montar uno con un GPS como frecuencia patron.


gracias


----------



## COSMOS2K (Sep 26, 2011)

Hola:

Realmente este circuito lo he diseñado precisamente para que fuese autonomo, evitando asi la utilizacion de GPS o patrones que esten fuera de un precio inadsequible por la mayoria, ademas de estar diseñado pera implementar en espacios pequeños, pues los de rubidio o los basados en GPS no son para nada lo suficientemente pequeños.
El montar uno con GPS esta fuera de mis intenciones, ya que son exageradamente grandes con respecto a este, ademas se necesita que este llegando la señal del GPS con cierta potencia para asegurar el buen funcionamiento. Este se ha diseñado para poder ponerlo en equipos portatiles ya que su consumo es muy bajo y la precision esta bastante bien.
Yo poseo uno de Rubidio bastante sencillo y pequeño, que esta colocado dentro de un frecuencimetro de microondas marca EIP (Phase Matrix) el que tiene una salida de frecuencia estandard que reparto con un sencillo distribuidor/amplificador a los demas aparatos del taller, este patron esta colocado dentro del frecuencimetro, y esta siempre funcionando, este el aparato apagado o encendido, siempre que este enchufado el oscilador estara funcionando.

Saludos, COSMOS


----------

